# 05 SE-R ECUs



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

I just got an email from techosquare, the ecu flashing company, and they are almost done with the flash for our cars. The have asked however for the codes on our ecus. They have two ecus one "TZ" for manuals and "TW" for autos. They are wanting to make sure there aren't any other variations out there so if anybody wouldn't mind taking a few min to look it would be greatly appreciated. And if you never heard of an ecu flash take a look at what it is already doing for 03+ 3.5s :thumbup: 
http://www.technosquareinc.com/altima.htm


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

What they are looking for is here
http://www.technosquareinc.com/altimaECUcode.jpg


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Per your request, I'm posting my ECU info here, 05 Altima SE-R 6-spd, ECU code:

TZ

Much thanks!


----------

